# Bezug von Cube Ersatzteilen (Schwingenlager Stereo)



## Narmon (9. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Cube Freunde,

ich benötige für mein Stereo 2010 neue Schwingenlager und Bolzen. Könnt Ihr mir eine Bezugsadresse nennen, die "schnell" liefert?

Viele Grüße

Narmon


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. August 2010)

Den ( hoffentlich kompletten ) Schrauben und Bolzensatz gibts bei H&S , die Nadelhülsen HK 1414 im Industriebedarf um die Ecke.

Allerdings ein bisschen Glückssache, der Satz war nicht komplett, die Nadelhülsen gibts nicht in jedem Laden, weil sie nicht jeder Lieferant liefert und der Cube Händler um die Ecke will ne Woche für die Lieferung und hat auch keinen Auszieher am Lager.

Hab da gerade selber recherchiert, weil ich alle Lager ausser Schwingenhauptlager gerade ersetzt habe.

Weisst du schon, wie du die Nadelhülsen rauskriegst?

Der von mir bestellte Hazet Lagerauszieher 12-15 mm Innen war jedenfalls zu klein, hab heute den nächstgrösseren bestellt( ca 30-40  Eu, dafür murks ich nicht am Rahmen rum).

Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narmon (10. August 2010)

Hey,

danke für den Tip. Ich ruf da morgen mal an. da stehen nur die Bolzen / Schrauben fürs Stereo 2008. 

Die Lager wechsel ich immer mithilfe von einem Heißluftfön = wenig Gewalt = entspannte Demontage. Auch beim Einbau hilft es, wenn man die Lager kurz 10 min "schockfrostet" in der Tiefkühltruhe. Ich habe die Lager bisher mit einer Kunststoffunterlegscheibe und einer Gewindestange demontiert. Ein Lagerabzieher sollte bei den Passungen nicht unbedingt notwendig sein.

Viele Grüße

Narmon


----------



## norman68 (12. August 2010)

Bei normalen Rillenkugellager ist die von dir genannte demontage auch kein Problem. Bei den Nadellger wird es schon problematischer.


----------



## Narmon (13. August 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Den ( hoffentlich kompletten ) Schrauben und Bolzensatz gibts bei H&S , die Nadelhülsen HK 1414 im Industriebedarf um die Ecke.
> 
> Hab da gerade selber recherchiert, weil ich alle Lager ausser Schwingenhauptlager gerade ersetzt habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. August 2010)

http://www.kukko.com/index.cfm?page=pages/produkte2/produkt.cfm&m=2&id=60

Die Schalen werden mit einer Schraube in der Mitte gespreitzt und mit einer weiteren Vorrichtung ausgezogen. 
Ich plane dabei ein Rohr mit Gewindestange zu verwenden.

Ob es geklappt hat, schreib ich dann, wenn der Auszieher da ist.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. August 2010)

So, gestern den anderen Auszieher abgeholt und vorhin ausprobiert.

Der Auszieher lässt sich von der Gegenseite in die Schwinge einführen und nach aufspreitzen kann man die Nadelhülse damit austreiben.

Geht technisch problemlos, allerdings sassen die Lager sehr fest, die wollten mehr als einen festen Schlag haben.

Beim Einsetzen ähnlich, hab die Hülsen mit nem Schraubstock angesetzt, damit nix verkantet und mit den alten Hülsen endgültig in den Sitz eingeschlagen.

Was mich nervt:

rechter und linker Lagersitz " laufen nicht zueinander", d.h. sie haben einen Winkel zueinander und die Achse klemmt etwas.

War bei den alten Lagern auch schon so, das kann man an den Laufspuren auf der alten Achse erkennen.

Mal sehen, wie lange die Lager diesmal halten.

Ich hab jedenfalls nen Lagersatz in Reserve, nur die Achse muss ich noch besorgen.


----------



## Narmon (8. September 2010)

Hey,

bin nun auch soweit. Hatte erst gedacht, die Lager sind einklebt. Sind aber doch alles übermaßpassungen.

wie sieht es denn jetzt bei dir aus? die schrägstehenden Lager hören sich nicht gut an. hast du das noch gelöst?

zudem ist mir aufgefallen, das die schrauben der achsenbolzen des horstlinks extrem kurz sind. habe die noch nicht mit schraubensicherung gesichert. zudem werden die kleinen lager leider einseitig mit einem Biegemoment beansprucht. Lasten sollten sie eher weniger aufnehmen, aber dennoch eine nicht gerade vertrauenserweckende Konstruktion.

Lagertausch bei den kleinen Lagern geht problemlos in Verlängerung einer Gewindestange und einer Hahnverlängerung.


----------



## phibi (9. September 2010)

Hallo!

Da ihr den Lagertausch ja scheinbar schon vollzogen habt, wollt ich mal fragen, ob ihr auch die genauen Bezeichnungen für die Lager noch parat habt?! 

Noch is zwar alles i.O., aber bissel Vorsorge kann ja nich schaden. Wollte deswegen schonmal alles auf Reserve legen für den Fall der Fälle. 

Welcher von den benannten Innausziehern für die Nadelhülsen ist denn der richtige? 

Ließ sich denn der Schrauben-/ Bolzensatz über H&S beziehen? Im Shop find ich leider nur den kompletten Satz für die Stereos bis 2008. 

Wenn dann alle Lagerbezeichnungen und Werkzeuge beisammen sind, könnte man ja ne Übersicht für alle Anderen fertigen und die evtl. anpinnen? Fragen zu dem Thema kommen ja doch recht häufig, oder?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (17. September 2010)

Die Lagerbezeichnungen hab ich hier aus dem Forum, bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen.

Und die krummen Schwingenlagerbohrungen kriegt man nur mit einer neuen Schwinge in den Griff, ist zu wenig "Fleisch" für grösser Bohren und Ausbuchsen.

Der Lagerauszieher hat jetzt auch noch gute Diesnte geleistet beim Wechsel der Vorderradlager, ich krieg hier noch´nen Lagerkoller


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Oktober 2010)

Bezüglich krummer Lagersitze zieh ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 

Genauere Begutachtung der ausgebauten Schwingenachse ergab ein etwas anderes Schadensbild:

Die Einlaufspuren deuten wohl eher auf Achsverbiegung hin, da sie auf der Achsoberseite innen und unten auf der Aussenseite liegen.

Die ausgetauschte Achse klappert jetzt auch schon wieder.
Deshalb versuche ich morgen, sie 180° weiter zu drehen und mich dann um eine Ersatzanfertigung zu kümmern.

Mal schauen, ob man sie steifer bekommt( wohl nur durch eine höhere Wandstärke) oder ob ein härterer Stahl notwendig ist.

Wenigstens ist ein derartiger Verschleiss wohl ein Einzelfall.

Liegt wohl an meiner Statur und zunehmend ruppigerem Fahrstil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sculder_3 (7. November 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Genauere Begutachtung der ausgebauten Schwingenachse ergab ein etwas anderes Schadensbild:
> 
> Die Einlaufspuren deuten wohl eher auf Achsverbiegung hin, da sie auf der Achsoberseite innen und unten auf der Aussenseite liegen.
> 
> Wenigstens ist ein derartiger Verschleiss wohl ein Einzelfall.



Das ist kein Einzelfall, habe genau die selben Einlaufspuren auf der Achse. Wo kriegst Du eine Ersatzachse her, oder lässt/kannst Du Dir eine drehen?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. November 2010)

Tja, da bin ich meinem Freundlichem( Fahrradhändler) wohl ausreichend auf den Sack gegangen, er hat dem Cubeservice ne einzelne Achse rausgeschlagen.
Die ( vom Service) hatten allerdings was gutzumachen, die zwei bestellten Schaltaugen in Rot kamen in Silber!

Guter Händler ist Gold wert!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. November 2010)

Hab die Achse heute abgeholt. 19.99 Eu  Achse mit allen Schrauben und Scheiben.

War schon länger da, hatte bis jetzt nur keine Zeit.


----------



## Lachnitt (19. August 2015)

Ausgrab....

Meine *Horstlink Lager* am Stereo (2010er Rahmen) laufen rau.
Neue habe ich da
Frage:
Brauch ich für das Doppellager jetzt einen Innenabzieher oder kann ich die auch so durchdrücken.


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2015)

Da kannst mit einem Abzieher nichts anfangen. Kannst die so rauspressen.
Nimmst da eine lange Schraube mit Mutter, Unterlegscheiben und ein kurzes Rohrstück/Nuss.


----------



## Lachnitt (19. August 2015)

Danke, 

genau so war mein Plan wollte nur sichergehen, dass da kein Steg zwischen den Lagern ist.

Gracias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

